# Il TRADIMENTO NON SI DIMENTICA MAI 2



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Copio e incollo, cara piuma al vento, il tuo post.
Lo copio e incollo perchè voglio dire la mia.
lanciare la pietra e nascondere la mano, ovvero aprire un post, dare i tuoi giudizi e poi chiudere senza confronto è proprio da...non mi viene. Ci penso


Citazione già utilizzata in questo blog:
"_Il tradimento non si dimentica. Mai. Puoi superarlo, perdonarlo, se hai molto da fare addirittura accantonarlo, metterlo da parte per un po', tra le vecchie bollette della luce e le batterie nuove che non ricordi di avere e quindi ricomprerai, ignaro di averle sotterrate in un cassetto.
Puoi perdonarlo e non perdonarti di averlo fatto e quindi rinfacciarlo ad ogni occasione. Puoi tacerlo per conservare nel cuore la vergogna e il torto, oppure raccontarlo a tutti, quasi vantandoti del torto subìto, per spiegare meglio quanto sia stato ingiusto e doloroso subirlo, quanto meschino è stato compierlo ai tuoi danni.
Ma dimenticarlo, questo proprio non puoi farlo. Mai.
Lui resta lì, presente, e dopo aver gridato forte fino a stordirti l'anima, china il capo e dolente si siede in un angolo della stanza ad aspettare che tu, distrattamente, gli passi davanti e lo riconosci. Un attimo breve, un istante solo, per guardarsi negli occhi e riprovare, anche a distanza di secoli, la stessa terrificante gelida morsa allo stomaco, la gola che si irrita e si ribella e gli occhi che si chiudono con forza nel patetico tentativo di trattenere lacrime che si rinnovano per diabolica magia.
Perché il tradimento, signori miei, non si dimentica. Non si può dimenticare. Pure se ha fatto di tutto per farsi dimenticare, pure se l'avete ricambiato col perdono o con un altro tradimento, stavolta freddo e razionale, vendicativo, il tradimento non si dimentica.
È il motore che da vita alla folle corsa tra ricordi e attimi d'amore che pensavi di aver rimosso per sempre, è un album di fotografie con al centro sempre la sua faccia, su ogni immagine, con tutte le espressioni di cui è capace. La tristezza, la rabbia, l'amore e l'odio, la vendetta e la rassegnazione. Ed è lì, tra le vostre due teste, come un bambino dispettoso che arriva silenziosamente da dietro e si mette in posa.
Ha mille facce il tradimento, tante quante ne ha il traditore, tante quanti i sentimenti che dentro ha generato. È fenomenale, il tradimento. Che tu l'abbia commesso o subìto, è l'occhio di un ciclone che pare lasciare tutto così com'era, prima del suo passaggio. Poi, mentre osservi la scena, perfettamente identica nei dettagli al mondo di prima, con le case, gli alberi, le strade, i sorrisi, tutti perfettamente al loro posto, sbatti un piede per terra e viene giù tutto, tra tonfi sordi e voli di polvere grigia che oscura lo sguardo e strozza il respiro.
È incredibile, quello che può fare il tradimento, al punto che le conseguenze, spesso, sono più intense e forti e distruttive dell'atto stesso, che magari è stato solo un momento di debolezza, una distrazione. Invece niente sarà più uguale, dopo il tradimento. Neanche quello che appare immutato, invariabile, intoccabile dal tempo e dagli uomini. Perché è dentro le cose, che tutto è cambiato. Fuori continuerà a sembrare uguale. Ma non ci sarà gesto, parola, azione, che non porti con sé quel dubbio, quel ricordo, quella paura folle che sia accaduto ancora, che stia per accadere ancora.
*Il tradimento è una fine*._"

Ho 48 anni ed un matrimonio di 21 anni, a quell’età sai che il tuo uomo è parte di te e che non potrà mai accadere nulla tra voi, perché ne avete passate tante e oramai siete uniti … nulla vi dividerà!
Poi perdi la testa, la voglia di sentirti una ragazzina … e ti vivi una storia fuori luogo, una storia di caxxa, e manco ti rendi conto che cavolo stai combinando, non è nemmeno un gran che di storia, anzi pessima! … ma che importanza può avere vai avanti … tanto finirà e rimarrà un ricordo squallido e senza senso perché già nel frattempo che la stai vivendo ti rendi conto che è una squallida storia … il tuo vero amore, il tuo compagno di tutta una vita è mille volte superiore e che invece quella storia è veramente fuori luogo … non so che dire … proprio una cosa squallida! Perché allora stai lì???? Forse la vecchiaia o forse … ma non lo so … solo la squallida "puttanaggine" si così! La storia finisce ma poi …
il mio grande amore l’ha scoperta e così finisce anche il mio bel matrimonio … il mio amore (mio compagno) soffre da morire … io vorrei essere morta piuttosto che avergli dato questa sofferenza, mio marito mi ha dato l’amore più grande e bello che una donna potesse desiderare ed io adesso non posso che piangere e disperarmi a vederlo allontanare non posso far altro che sperare che ritrovi la felicità che forse con me non ha mai avuto! …
Lo amo e l’ho amato tantissimo … amavo tutto di lui anche tutto ciò che faceva, mi innamoravo dei suoi giochi delle sue passioni … avrei voluto morire piuttosto che ….
la sua musica, la sua mente, il suo spirito rimarranno sempre dentro di me e mai riuscirò a sostituirlo …
Spero che possa essere felice in futuro e che possa trovare ciò che merita …
Purtroppo ho sbagliato e per questo tipo di errore non c’è rimedio, resterò per il resto della mia vita a piangere per ciò che ho distrutto e per il male che ho fatto proprio al mio grande amore …
Fino a sei, sette mesi fa sarei stata dura e severa con tutti coloro che tradiscono riconoscendo in loro egoismo e NON amore! Invece adesso so che l’amore c’è, e anche l’egoismo … certamente c’è in me una dose di egoismo altrimenti non avrei potuto essere così ferma per ben 3/4 mesi… però l’amore per mio marito non è mai sfumato anche se vi sembrerà impossibile … come ho potuto fare tanto male al mio grande amore?
Penso che se fossi morta sicuramente avrebbe sofferto meno … anche questo è un discorso egoistico, ma sono persa e poiché il fatto è accaduto da poco e la separazione è in corso, sono confusa ed i miei inutili sensi di colpa mi rendono così pessima e poco produttiva, se riuscissi ad essere più forte almeno da aiutare chi è vittima delle mie pessime azioni!
Volevo dire a tutti che condivido pienamente ciò che è scritto in quello splendido brano riportato sopra.
Chi tradisce non merita perdono né altro. Certi errori non si devono compiere.
Non faccio altro che pensare al primo momento in cui potevo rimanere quella che ero stata, quel momento in cui se mi fossi comportata diversamente oggi sarei ancora più felice e soddisfatta di me! Avrei potuto camminare a testa alta e guardare negli occhi mio marito! Purtroppo la macchina del tempo non esiste e non si può tornare indietro … 
Vi Saluto con grande affetto e vi auguro di ritrovare la serenità che meritate … voi che camminate a testa alta e anche se siete delusi e feriti avete la vostra onestà e lealtà impagabile, e vi invidio tantissimo …


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Copio e incollo, cara piuma al vento, il tuo post.
> Lo copio e incollo perchè voglio dire la mia.
> lanciare la pietra e nascondere la mano, ovvero aprire un post, dare i tuoi giudizi e poi chiudere senza confronto è proprio da...non mi viene. Ci penso
> 
> ...




ciao, bel post.
Un pò melodrammatico ma va bene.
Il tradimento è una fine tanto come può essere un inizio.
Molte idee. Molte teste. Molti vissuti. E anche molti non vissuti.

Auguro io a te di ritrovare la serenità che ha perduto.
Ma con il cuore davvero.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;Ot2V-pIOb6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot2V-pIOb6k[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao, bel post.
> Un pò melodrammatico ma va bene.
> Il tradimento è una fine tanto come può essere un inizio.
> Molte idee. Molte teste. Molti vissuti. E anche molti non vissuti.
> ...


beh insomma melodrammatico non direi. Sono le sue emozioni, il suo vissuto... e le faccio tanti auguri anche io. Immagino che abbia voluto chiudere la discussione perchè per lei sarebbe stato troppo doloroso, e forse inutile dal suo punto di vista, il confronto. Ma credo che questo intervento, e anche l'autrice, potrebbero essere molto importanti per molte persone qui dentro, quindi mi auguro che abbia la voglia di postare ancora.


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao, bel post.
> Un pò melodrammatico ma va bene.
> Il tradimento è una fine tanto come può essere un inizio.
> Molte idee. Molte teste. Molti vissuti. E anche molti non vissuti.
> ...




Tebe, per l'autrice il post è melodrammatico perché il tradimento descritto ha segnato la fine del suo matrimonio.
E non posso che realizzare con sgomento che per molti traditi la cosa sia insuperabile.
Penso che sia principalmente per l'effetto di un crollo del sentimento.
L'amore che viene distrutto e rimpiazzato dall'odio... 
Game over.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh insomma melodrammatico non direi. Sono le sue emozioni, il suo vissuto... e le faccio tanti auguri anche io. Immagino che abbia voluto chiudere la discussione perchè per lei sarebbe stato troppo doloroso, e forse inutile dal suo punto di vista, il confronto. Ma credo che questo intervento, e anche l'autrice, potrebbero essere molto importanti per molte persone qui dentro, quindi mi auguro che abbia la voglia di postare ancora.



melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)

Io ci vedo solo un buttare addosso senza confronto alla faccia (ripeto) di chi si sta facendo il culo per uscirne.
Lei non ha imparato niente dal tradimento.
O almeno così mi sembra.

ma ho dormito male stanotte e sono già incazzata quindi magari leggo con occhi avvelenati


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

Ciao piuma,  quello che a te è accaduto e che hai scritto, sembra essere quello che è stato il mio dolore primario, dolore scaturito semplicemente dall'amore. Ma la mi storia è al contrario della tua, perchè il tradito sono stato io, ma talmente ero sicuro del suo amore che, il dolore che provavo era diviso in due, il dolore fisico e mentale del tradimento subito e travagliato da tradito, ed il dolore fisico e mentale che sapevo lei adesso stava attraversando. In pratica ero preso tra due fuochi, ed a chi dovevo dare conto? ero costretto a dare conto ad entrambi  .

Nella mia storia ho avuto una moglie che finalmente adesso, è riuscita a perdonarsi standomi accanto e vivendoci la vita in maniera normale, e recuperando insieme le motivazioni dell'accaduto. 

Nel tuo caso, se ho capito bene, non state più assieme, e se questo è vero, sono sicuro che il tuo ex, per quanto incazzato, nel futuro starebbe meglio sapendoti felice, perchè se lui non è riuscito a continuare a stare assieme a te, non è detto che non ti ami. E comunque indipendentemente da tutto, la vita e l'amore vanno costruiti nel tempo e con il tempo, quindi ci sarà tempo come per te come per chiunque  ritornare ad amare, e nel tuo caso servirà ad amare un'altra persona, senza più commettere lo stesso sbaglio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, per l'autrice il post è melodrammatico perché il tradimento descritto ha segnato la fine del suo matrimonio.
> E non posso che realizzare con sgomento che per molti traditi la cosa sia insuperabile.
> Penso che sia principalmente per l'effetto di un crollo del sentimento.
> L'amore che viene distrutto e rimpiazzato dall'odio...
> Game over.




Non metto in discussione il suo vissuto, ho risposto a Sbri.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao piuma,  quello che a te è accaduto e che hai scritto, sembra essere quello che è stato il mio dolore primario, dolore scaturito semplicemente dall'amore. Ma la mi storia è al contrario della tua, perchè il tradito sono stato io, ma talmente ero sicuro del suo amore che, il dolore che provavo era diviso in due, il dolore fisico e mentale del tradimento subito e travagliato da tradito, ed il dolore fisico e mentale che sapevo lei adesso stava attraversando. In pratica ero preso tra due fuochi, ed a chi dovevo dare conto? ero costretto a dare conto ad entrambi  .
> 
> Nella mia storia ho avuto una moglie che finalmente adesso, è riuscita a perdonarsi standomi accanto e vivendoci la vita in maniera normale, e recuperando insieme le motivazioni dell'accaduto.
> 
> Nel tuo caso, se ho capito bene, non state più assieme, e se questo è vero, sono sicuro che il tuo ex, per quanto incazzato, nel futuro starebbe meglio sapendoti felice, perchè se lui non è riuscito a continuare a stare assieme a te, non è detto che non ti ami. E comunque indipendentemente da tutto, la vita e l'amore vanno costruiti nel tempo e con il tempo, quindi ci sarà tempo come per te come per chiunque ritornare ad amare, e nel tuo caso servirà ad amare un'altra persona, senza più commettere lo stesso sbaglio.



buongiorno claudio :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno claudio :up:



Ngiorno battiato


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
> Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
> E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)
> 
> ...


io sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo con te...



buongiorno dolcezza... prego acomodati:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
> Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
> E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)
> 
> ...


Volevo aprire io il 3D incollandolo, mi hai preceduto.

E questo non avviene per incazzatura, avviene per ben altri motivi. 

O perlomeno avviene si per incazzatura, ma soltanto perchè vorresti prendere piume, sbatterla al muro e dirle sveglia!! hai sbagliato ? ok! ora basta! svegliati e vivi!


----------



## Piuma al vento (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Copio e incollo, cara piuma al vento, il tuo post.
> Lo copio e incollo perchè voglio dire la mia.
> lanciare la pietra e nascondere la mano, ovvero aprire un post, dare i tuoi giudizi e poi chiudere senza confronto è proprio da...non mi viene. Ci penso
> 
> ...


Scusatemi sono nuova e non mi sono accorta che ho chiuso il post ... non so come ho fatto ... cercherò di rimediare!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno dolcezza... prego acomodati:



Giorno a te! Grazie.... oggi ne ho proprio bisogno...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno dolcezza... prego acomodati:



Perchè nel blog, non riesco a scriverti "razzista" ?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

:up:





Simy ha detto:


> Giorno a te! Grazie.... oggi ne ho proprio bisogno...



di nulla tesoro    a che servono allora i cognatini/amici?   :up: 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Piuma al vento ha detto:


> Scusatemi sono nuova e non mi sono accorta che ho chiuso il post ... non so come ho fatto ... cercherò di rimediare!


adesso siamo qui non è un problema... l'importante è che tu ne voglia parlare


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
> Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
> E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)
> 
> ...


Lo dici a me? Ma io l'ho letto come lo sfogo di una persona disperata, che non vede ammenda per il suo errore... non come una sentenza. Se l'avesse scritto un tradito...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

*Potremmo anche*

porla così: i torti subiti non si dimenticano mai?
La risposta la possiamo cercare in migliaia di anni di elucubrazioni religiose e speculazioni filosofiche e non è detto affatto che la troveremo ....
E' collegato alla soggettività, alla capacità (o volontà o serenità) di superare il dolore e soprattutto ( e qui è la parte più difficile, quasi mostruosamente complessa, direi) di perdonare.
Insomma hai posto una domanda di quelle che potrebbero non trovare mai una risposta definitiva


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
> Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
> E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)
> 
> ...




Non vorrei contraddirti visto il tuo umore:scared:

Ma al contrario io ci ho letto una persona che invece dal tradimento ha imparato molto ....
forse troppo .....


----------



## Carola (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non vorrei contraddirti visto il tuo umore:scared:
> 
> Ma al contrario io ci ho letto una persona che invece dal tradimento ha imparato molto ....
> forse troppo .....


Io pure


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo dici a me? Ma io l'ho letto come lo sfogo di una persona disperata, che non vede ammenda per il suo errore... non come una sentenza. Se l'avesse scritto un tradito...


Ho letto che ha chiuso per sbaglio il post.
Ecco...era quello che mi aveva fatto partire l'embolo, pensavo fosse appunto assolutista.

Ma ci siamo chiarite, quindi sono ben felice che invece voglia confrontarsi.
Adesso si che lo vedo lo sfogo di una persona che sta male e che vuole comunicare.

Prima, con il post chiuso no.

R


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non vorrei contraddirti visto il tuo umore:scared:
> 
> Ma al contrario io ci ho letto una persona che invece dal tradimento ha imparato molto ....
> forse troppo .....


mi ero "arrabbiata" solo perchè avevo capito che avesse chiuso il post intenzionalmente, così da dire la sua e chi si è visto si è visto.

Ora tutto è chiaro.


Il mio umore è sempre peggio.
Mi sta venendo la bava alla bocca


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi ero "arrabbiata" solo perchè avevo capito che avesse chiuso il post intenzionalmente, così da dire la sua e chi si è visto si è visto.
> 
> Ora tutto è chiaro.
> 
> ...


che ti succede Tebina? Bacetto?


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti succede Tebina? Bacetto?


no.
Devo lavare il divano


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

*l'altra parte*

Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi),  la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Quando una persona non è serena la prima cosa che mi viene da fare nei suoi confronti è augurarle di tornare presto a sorridere e a vedere la vita come un parterre di opportunità.

detto questo:

leggendo quanto e come una 48enne spreca in questo modo la parola amore in un unico post


:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Piuma al vento ha detto:


> Scusatemi sono nuova e non mi sono accorta che ho chiuso il post ... non so come ho fatto ... cercherò di rimediare!


Hai scritto
"Chi tradisce non merita perdono né altro. Certi errori non si devono compiere.
Non faccio altro che pensare al primo momento in cui potevo rimanere  quella che ero stata, quel momento in cui se mi fossi comportata  diversamente oggi sarei ancora più felice e soddisfatta di me! Avrei  potuto camminare a testa alta e guardare negli occhi mio marito!   Purtroppo la macchina del tempo non esiste e non si può tornare indietro  … 
Vi Saluto con grande affetto e vi auguro di ritrovare la serenità che  meritate … voi che camminate a testa alta e anche se siete delusi e  feriti avete la vostra onestà e lealtà impagabile, e vi invidio  tantissimo …".

Mi dispiace per tuo marito (perché ho visto il dolore la delusione e la rabbia che un tradimento scoperto provoca) e sento il tuo rimorso (perché non si può restare indifferenti dinanzi all'altrui disperazione da noi generata).
Ma sappi - e perdonami se mi permetto di parafrase il titolo di una circostanza per te così seria - che "un giorno tutto questo dolore ti sarà utile".
E' un copione gà visto, esiste da sempre, dai tempi del Giardino dell'Eden, ed è innato nel nostro essere umani.
Lo elaborerai e passerà, forza: qui nessuno cammina a testa alta, sorella, siamo tutti umani, vulnerabili e fallibilissimi come te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
> Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi),  la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
> P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.



storia veramente edificante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Hai scritto
> "Chi tradisce non merita perdono né altro. Certi errori non si devono compiere.
> Non faccio altro che pensare al primo momento in cui potevo rimanere  quella che ero stata, quel momento in cui se mi fossi comportata  diversamente oggi sarei ancora più felice e soddisfatta di me! Avrei  potuto camminare a testa alta e guardare negli occhi mio marito!   Purtroppo la macchina del tempo non esiste e non si può tornare indietro  …
> Vi Saluto con grande affetto e vi auguro di ritrovare la serenità che  meritate … voi che camminate a testa alta e anche se siete delusi e  feriti avete la vostra onestà e lealtà impagabile, e vi invidio  tantissimo …".
> ...



sei bravo, delicato, sensibile nelle tue risposte
non sai quanto vorrei essere così anch'io


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei bravo, delicato, sensibile nelle tue risposte
> non sai quanto vorrei essere così anch'io


Grazie. A me invece il tuo stile piace molto proprio così come è, vorrei che non cambiassi mai il tuo essere schietta, sincera e sempre pronta a batterti per ciò in cui credi. Hai l'indole da leonessa e mi provoca piacere il sentiri ruggire ogni tanto, per ricordare a tutti chi sei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Devo lavare il divano


non vedo l'immagine ma penso che i gatti di Mattia ne sappiano qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
> Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi), la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
> P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.


se sei davvero il marito... complimenti. Sei riuscito a tempo di record a scoprire dove stava scrivendo tua moglie e replicare. Piuma... confermi o è un troll?


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> melodrammatico perchè si pone come una mazzata per chi invece sta lottando per uscirne.
> Mi ha dato fastidio il suo assoluto.
> E mi sono ricordata di quando io stavo come i pazzi e se avessi letto un intervento del genere, senza la possibilità di discuterne, mi sarei tagliata le vene (metaforicamente)
> 
> ...


perché dici che lei non ha imparato niente?

se suo marito, una volta saputo, ha solo chiuso con lei, lei cosa poteva fare?

cosa puoi fare se, per quanto ferito e pentito tu sia, dall'altra parte non c'è il minimo segno di apertura? la minima volontà di dialogo? ma solo chiusura e rabbia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perché dici che lei non ha imparato niente?
> 
> se suo marito, una volta saputo, ha solo chiuso con lei, lei cosa poteva fare?
> 
> cosa puoi fare se, per quanto ferito e pentito tu sia, dall'altra parte non c'è il minimo segno di apertura? la minima volontà di dialogo? ma solo chiusura e rabbia?



puoi solo prenderne atto e smetterla di versare lacrime di coccodrillo


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
> Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi),  la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
> P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.


 mi associo a Sbri


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> puoi solo prenderne atto e smetterla di versare lacrime di coccodrillo


in effetti, sì


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
> Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi),  la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
> P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.



Chiarissimo....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Devo lavare il divano



mmmmm....la macchietta dietro il cuscino sarà dura rimuoverla....


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perché dici che lei non ha imparato niente?
> 
> se suo marito, una volta saputo, ha solo chiuso con lei, lei cosa poteva fare?
> 
> cosa puoi fare se, per quanto ferito e pentito tu sia, dall'altra parte non c'è il minimo segno di apertura? la minima volontà di dialogo? ma solo chiusura e rabbia?


Elena, infatti era questo il punto.
Io pensavo che lei avesse chiuso il 3d per evitare di rispondere a tutte queste domande, che postasse la sua verità assoluta e punto.





L'ho già scritto tre volte, spero che ora sia chiaro


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Elena, infatti era questo il punto.
> Io pensavo che lei avesse chiuso il 3d per evitare di rispondere a tutte queste domande, che postasse la sua verità assoluta e punto.
> 
> 
> ...


Tebuccia...bentornata :inlove:


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Elena, infatti era questo il punto.
> Io pensavo che lei avesse chiuso il 3d per evitare di rispondere a tutte queste domande, che postasse la sua verità assoluta e punto.
> 
> 
> ...


non ti arrabbiare però 
ho risposto mentre non avevo ancora finito di leggere il 3D


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tebuccia...bentornata :inlove:


ciao...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao...


Tebuccia sto leggendo la dinastia dei Ming :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Ora io diche una cosa sui sms...

Premesso che non vado a lurkare 
Premesso che leggere cose che non sono indirizzate a noi può aprire le vie ai peggiori fraintendimenti...

Dico questo...
Se beccassi un sms di un lui che scrive a mia moglie quanto sei fantastica...riderei...

Ma se beccassi lei che invia ad un altro uomo sms del tipo...Mio marito è uno stronzo...

Non ci sarebbe perdono.
Ma solo le conseguenze del caso.

E mi è venuta in mente un'altra abitudine di noi come coppia...
Ci mostriamo sempre le cose che ci riguardano...

Per cui una mi mandasse un sms con scritto eh ma tua moglie è na cretina...
La prima cosa che faccio é...
Guarda cara cosa questa persona mi dice di te....
Che ne pensi?

Fanno molto male i corollari al tradimento...
Il sapere che è il NOI che viene tradito...


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Devo lavare il divano


In quei giorni lì
è meglio sparì


----------



## tradito77 (5 Settembre 2012)

L'intervento iniziale della discussione è diviso in 2 parti. Nella prima mi ci ritrovo alla grande, nella seconda vedo quello che ha passato la mia compagna.
La storia di Piuma è finita in malo modo, ma visti i sentimenti che ha tirato fuori, il malessere infinito del tradito e la consapevolezza dell'errore del traditore, mi chiedo se è vermante possibile conciliarli e conviverci per tutta la vita.
E' il dubbio mio e di tanti utenti che hanno deciso di restare insieme dopo questa brutta esperienza.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tebuccia sto leggendo la dinastia dei Ming :smile:








giochi sporco....

hai scoperto il mio punto debole.....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> L'intervento iniziale della discussione è diviso in 2 parti. Nella prima mi ci ritrovo alla grande, nella seconda vedo quello che ha passato la mia compagna.
> La storia di Piuma è finita in malo modo, ma visti i sentimenti che ha tirato fuori, il malessere infinito del tradito e la consapevolezza dell'errore del traditore, mi chiedo se è vermante possibile conciliarli e conviverci per tutta la vita.
> *E' il dubbio mio e di tanti utenti che hanno deciso di restare insieme dopo questa brutta esperienza*.



io non ho dubbi in proposito... restate insieme o per convenienza o per vigliaccheria  ...


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> non ti arrabbiare però
> ho risposto mentre non avevo ancora finito di leggere il 3D



scusami è che sono crotalissima oggi....

fate finta di niente, vi prego


----------



## tradito77 (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io non ho dubbi in proposito... restate insieme o per convenienza o per vigliaccheria ...


Anch'io non avevo dubbi prima di trovarmi un bel paio di corna intesta...


----------



## Daniele (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevo aprire io il 3D incollandolo, mi hai preceduto.
> 
> E questo non avviene per incazzatura, avviene per ben altri motivi.
> 
> O perlomeno avviene si per incazzatura, ma soltanto perchè vorresti prendere piume, sbatterla al muro e dirle sveglia!! hai sbagliato ? ok! ora basta! svegliati e vivi!


Bhe, quando perdi quello che per te è il tuo tutto pr colpa oltretutto tua...mi spiace, hai ben poco da sbegliarti e forse forse hai da spararti che è meglio, perchè solo un pazzo si fa così tanto male.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

*Io qualche dubbio l'avrei ...*



battiato63 ha detto:


> io non ho dubbi in proposito... restate insieme o per convenienza o per vigliaccheria  ...


Scateno un putiferio se dico che magari si torna insieme perché ci si perdona e si prova a ricominciare, a riacquistare fiducia, e - ora uso una parola grossa, attenzione -: ad amarsi di nuovo ... Visto troppi film Disney? O magari esiste questa remotissima chance?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Scateno un putiferio se dico che magari si torna insieme perché ci si perdona e si prova a ricominciare, a riacquistare fiducia, e - ora uso una parola grossa, attenzione -: ad amarsi di nuovo ... Visto troppi film Disney? O magari esiste questa remotissima chance?


è remota... ma esiste...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami è che sono crotalissima oggi....
> 
> fate finta di niente, vi prego




:girapalle:  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Scateno un putiferio se dico che magari si torna insieme perché ci si perdona e si prova a ricominciare, a riacquistare fiducia, e - ora uso una parola grossa, attenzione -: ad amarsi di nuovo ... Visto troppi film Disney? O magari esiste questa remotissima chance?


In un modo completamente nuovo, forse. Potrebbe anche rendere il tradito una persona nuova, o cacciarla nell'oblio. Per me il fulcro di tutto sta nel tradito, non è un "lavoro" di coppia ma solo suo.
E' lui che deve camminare cercando la sua personale serenità, e non posso credere che essa dipenda dal traditore. Non lo posso credere.

Il traditore può, forse magari chissà boh, ritrovare in una persona sicura e (nuovamente) felice la stima e l'amore che aveva tralasciato, ma al tradito non deve fregare un cazzaccio di niente di quello che pensa l'altro perché altrimenti torna alle dipendenze.

Questo è quello che penso in questo momento, probabilmente fra 2 minuti ho cambiato tutto...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei davvero il marito... complimenti. Sei riuscito a tempo di record a scoprire dove stava scrivendo tua moglie e replicare. Piuma... confermi o è un troll?




Secondo me è davvero il marito....
credo che piuma sia davvero pentita...
ma il 3D era troppo mieloso per essere scritto cosi a cavolo senza che 
l'interessato potesse leggerlo...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Anch'io non avevo dubbi prima di trovarmi un bel paio di corna intesta...


ognuno ha ciò che si merita...

*"ò stesso Adamo steve m'paravise eppure donna Eva l'ha tradito.. n'coppe e' sti ccorn fatte nù surriso cà pure Napoleone era cornuto....*


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> In un modo completamente nuovo, forse. Potrebbe anche rendere il tradito una persona nuova, o cacciarla nell'oblio. Per me il fulcro di tutto sta nel tradito, non è un "lavoro" di coppia ma solo suo.
> E' lui che deve camminare cercando la sua personale serenità, e non posso credere che essa dipenda dal traditore. Non lo posso credere.
> 
> Il traditore può, forse magari chissà boh, ritrovare in una persona sicura e (nuovamente) felice la stima e l'amore che aveva tralasciato, ma al tradito non deve fregare un cazzaccio di niente di quello che pensa l'altro perché altrimenti torna alle dipendenze.
> ...


Risposta la cui linearità non fa una piega, assolutamnte condivisibile, SE si parte dall'assunto che il tradito debba percorrere il suo percorso da solo, senza l'ausilio del traditore.
Io su questo garbatamente dissento, ma, uelà, il mondo è bello perché vario :up:


----------



## Non Registrato* (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ... Per me il fulcro di tutto sta nel tradito, non è un "lavoro" di coppia ma solo suo.
> E' lui che deve camminare cercando la sua personale serenità, e non posso credere che essa dipenda dal traditore. Non lo posso credere.
> 
> ..... al tradito non deve fregare un cazzaccio di niente di quello che pensa l'altro perché altrimenti torna alle dipendenze


concordo.
l'errore solitamente è proprio quello: re-agire anzichè agire.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Sono proprio il marito! non ho scoperto io il post ma me lo ha detto lei di averlo scritto! aggiungo che abbiamo un figlio di 17 anni.
A dire il vero c'è stato un tentativo di recuperare ma è saltato, anche perchè alla luce di quanto da me precisato nel post, e col passare del tempo capisco che se veramente mi avesse amato o almeno stimato, rispettato come uomo, mi avrebbe evitato tutte le umiliazioni. Dimenticavo per Pasqua mi suggerì di fargli un signor regalo! Comunque è la vita... ti riserva ogni tipo di sorpresa, e vi assicuro che non avrei mai immaginato che fosse possibile far tanto. Purtroppo sono a conoscenza di tanti altri dettagli, che per rispetto dei lettori non riporto. La cosa è morta, bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e continuare. La scoperta di tutto è avvenuta il 30 maggio e vorremmo che nostro figlio non capisse quale è il motivo della separazione anche se ritengo che questo sarà veramente difficile.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao piuma,  quello che a te è accaduto e che hai scritto, sembra essere quello che è stato il mio dolore primario, dolore scaturito semplicemente dall'amore. Ma la mi storia è al contrario della tua, perchè il tradito sono stato io, ma talmente ero sicuro del suo amore che, il dolore che provavo era diviso in due, il dolore fisico e mentale del tradimento subito e travagliato da tradito, ed il dolore fisico e mentale che sapevo lei adesso stava attraversando. In pratica ero preso tra due fuochi, ed a chi dovevo dare conto? ero costretto a dare conto ad entrambi  .
> 
> Nella mia storia ho avuto una moglie che finalmente adesso, è riuscita a perdonarsi standomi accanto e vivendoci la vita in maniera normale, e recuperando insieme le motivazioni dell'accaduto.
> 
> Nel tuo caso, se ho capito bene, non state più assieme, e se questo è vero, sono sicuro che il tuo ex, per quanto incazzato, nel futuro starebbe meglio sapendoti felice, perchè se lui non è riuscito a continuare a stare assieme a te, non è detto che non ti ami. E comunque indipendentemente da tutto, la vita e l'amore vanno costruiti nel tempo e con il tempo, quindi ci sarà tempo come per te come per chiunque  ritornare ad amare, e nel tuo caso servirà ad amare un'altra persona, senza più commettere lo stesso sbaglio.


non voglio dire nulla in merito...
vado in ot per un secondo..
claudio questo avatar va meglio.....
decisamente
fine OT


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non voglio dire nulla in merito...
> vado in ot per un secondo..
> claudio questo avatar va meglio.....
> decisamente
> fine OT


buongiorno Annuccia


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Annuccia


a te caro....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te caro....



:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io non ho dubbi in proposito... restate insieme o per convenienza o per vigliaccheria ...


io la convenienza non ce l'ho e la vigliaccheria non mi appartiene ... se tento di restare assieme a mio marito è perchè credo che, nonostante il tradimento, quello che siamo assieme io e lui sia una cosa grande. E prima di rinunciare a questo, nonostante il tradimento, mi sento in dovere di provare con tutte le mie forze a darci una seconda possibilità. Con tante cose rimesse in discussione. E non è affatto comodo, non è affatto semplice e ogni giorno sobbarcarmi la fatica di provarci... sento di poter dire che richieda anche una certa dose di coraggio, perchè se avessi seguito solo la paura... avrei fatto altre scelte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono proprio il marito! non ho scoperto io il post ma me lo ha detto lei di averlo scritto! aggiungo che abbiamo un figlio di 17 anni.
> A dire il vero c'è stato un tentativo di recuperare ma è saltato, anche perchè alla luce di quanto da me precisato nel post, e col passare del tempo capisco che se veramente mi avesse amato o almeno stimato, rispettato come uomo, mi avrebbe evitato tutte le umiliazioni. Dimenticavo per Pasqua mi suggerì di fargli un signor regalo! Comunque è la vita... ti riserva ogni tipo di sorpresa, e vi assicuro che non avrei mai immaginato che fosse possibile far tanto. Purtroppo sono a conoscenza di tanti altri dettagli, che per rispetto dei lettori non riporto. La cosa è morta, bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e continuare. La scoperta di tutto è avvenuta il 30 maggio e vorremmo che nostro figlio non capisse quale è il motivo della separazione anche se ritengo che questo sarà veramente difficile.


Buongiorno e benvenuto

Ho una richiesta formale da fare a te e a tua moglie.

Visto che vi siete parlati e che avete scritto entrambi vi chiederei di registrarvi e di proporvi come doppia campana del tradimento.

Sarebbe una cosa molto interessante e istruttiva per tutti.
Pensateci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> In un modo completamente nuovo, forse. Potrebbe anche rendere il tradito una persona nuova, o cacciarla nell'oblio. Per me il fulcro di tutto sta nel tradito, non è un "lavoro" di coppia ma solo suo.
> E' lui che deve camminare cercando la sua personale serenità, e non posso credere che essa dipenda dal traditore. Non lo posso credere.
> 
> Il traditore può, forse magari chissà boh, ritrovare in una persona sicura e (nuovamente) felice la stima e l'amore che aveva tralasciato, ma al tradito non deve fregare un cazzaccio di niente di quello che pensa l'altro perché altrimenti torna alle dipendenze.
> ...


Hai ragione. La scelta, finalmente, la fa il tradito, per la sua vita. Ma queste scelte sono basate anche sul comportamento del traditore... e se lui non fa la sua parte di lavoro... è difficile che gli venga data una seconda possibilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno e benvenuto
> 
> Ho una richiesta formale da fare a te e a tua moglie.
> 
> ...


vero!:up: potrebbe essere utile anche a loro, per elaborare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Scateno un putiferio se dico che magari si torna insieme perché ci si perdona e si prova a ricominciare, a riacquistare fiducia, e - ora uso una parola grossa, attenzione -: ad amarsi di nuovo ... Visto troppi film Disney? O magari esiste questa remotissima chance?



 qui sul forum ci sono i traditi che non ce la fanno e non sono solo loro i traditi italiani.

Grazie al cielo fuori di qui la maggior parte ce la fa proprio per le motivazioni che hai scritto e che io ho vissuto.

ma è più facile dimenticarlo e far finta che tutti e dico tutti i traditi se la trascinino per anni. secoli. eoni.

ma non è per niente così.
E la chance è tutt'altro che remota.


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono proprio il marito! non ho scoperto io il post ma me lo ha detto lei di averlo scritto! aggiungo che abbiamo un figlio di 17 anni.
> A dire il vero c'è stato un tentativo di recuperare ma è saltato, anche perchè alla luce di quanto da me precisato nel post, e col passare del tempo capisco che se veramente mi avesse amato o almeno stimato, rispettato come uomo, mi avrebbe evitato tutte le umiliazioni. Dimenticavo per Pasqua mi suggerì di fargli un signor regalo! Comunque è la vita... ti riserva ogni tipo di sorpresa, e vi assicuro che non avrei mai immaginato che fosse possibile far tanto. Purtroppo sono a conoscenza di tanti altri dettagli, che per rispetto dei lettori non riporto. La cosa è morta, bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e continuare. La scoperta di tutto è avvenuta il 30 maggio e vorremmo che nostro figlio non capisse quale è il motivo della separazione anche se ritengo che questo sarà veramente difficile.


mi sa che Piuma al vento non ne sta combinando una giusta, e lo dico senza ironia

quanta rabbia e delusione si legge nelle tue parole


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *qui sul forum ci sono i traditi che non ce la fanno *e non sono solo loro i traditi italiani.
> 
> *Grazie al cielo fuori di qui la maggior parte ce la fa proprio per le motivazioni che hai scritto e che io ho vissuto.*
> 
> ...


Scusa Tebe... ma 'sto enunciato su cosa si basa? Detto per inciso... io delle persone che conosco fuori di qui, che abbiano subito un tradimento ... non mi sento affatto di poter dire altrettanto e dalle statistiche che ho letto io, dopo la scoperta, il 70% delle coppie si separa... tenendo presente che di quelli che NON si separano c'è una bella percentuale di gente che non se lo può permettere... mi pare che l'enunciato vada a ramengo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> In un modo completamente nuovo, forse. Potrebbe anche rendere il tradito una persona nuova, o cacciarla nell'oblio. *Per me il fulcro di tutto sta nel tradito, non è un "lavoro" di coppia ma solo suo.*
> E' lui che deve camminare cercando la sua personale serenità, e non posso credere che essa dipenda dal traditore. Non lo posso credere.
> 
> Il traditore può, forse magari chissà boh, ritrovare in una persona sicura e (nuovamente) felice la stima e l'amore che aveva tralasciato, ma al tradito non deve fregare un cazzaccio di niente di quello che pensa l'altro perché altrimenti torna alle dipendenze.
> ...



cazzate.
E' un lavoro di coppia. Assolutamenete di coppia.
Tu ragioni da NON coppia.
Ecco il motivo del tradimento.

Le si sente sola. Come mi ci sentivo io.

hai ragione. Non hai fatto niente. Non hai tradito.

Vivi semplicemente tutto da solo e hai lasciato fuori lei.


scusate l'ot


----------



## Sabina_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Citazione già utilizzata in questo blog:
> "_Il tradimento non si dimentica. Mai. Puoi superarlo, perdonarlo, se hai molto da fare addirittura accantonarlo, metterlo da parte per un po', tra le vecchie bollette della luce e le batterie nuove che non ricordi di avere e quindi ricomprerai, ignaro di averle sotterrate in un cassetto.
> Puoi perdonarlo e non perdonarti di averlo fatto e quindi rinfacciarlo ad ogni occasione. Puoi tacerlo per conservare nel cuore la vergogna e il torto, oppure raccontarlo a tutti, quasi vantandoti del torto subìto, per spiegare meglio quanto sia stato ingiusto e doloroso subirlo, quanto meschino è stato compierlo ai tuoi danni.
> Ma dimenticarlo, questo proprio non puoi farlo. Mai.
> ...



Amare e' anche saper perdonare. Soprattutto per una coppia che dici unita e che ha affrontato anni di gioie e difficoltà assieme.


----------



## Sabina_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzate.
> E' un lavoro di coppia. Assolutamenete di coppia.
> Tu ragioni da NON coppia.
> Ecco il motivo del tradimento.
> ...


Condivido Tebe!
Il tradimento e' un sintomo. Il resto se lo gioca la coppia. Niente poi può restare fermo al singolo, perché qualsiasi cosa faccia uno di si ripercuote sull'altro. Ogni azione ha una sua conseguenza, ogni nostro atteggiamento (anche il silenzio) influenza l'atteggiamento e i pensieri dell'altro.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> porla così: *i torti subiti non si dimenticano mai?
> *La risposta la possiamo cercare in migliaia di anni di elucubrazioni religiose e speculazioni filosofiche e non è detto affatto che la troveremo ....
> E' collegato alla soggettività, alla capacità (o volontà o serenità) di superare il dolore e soprattutto ( e qui è la parte più difficile, quasi mostruosamente complessa, direi) di perdonare.
> Insomma hai posto una domanda di quelle che potrebbero non trovare mai una risposta definitiva


in fondo non sarebbe giusto dimenticare nulla.ricordo che un tempo discutemmo su una notizia che parlava di un'eventuale pillolina che poteva essere messa a disposizione di chi voleva dimenticare  un grande trauma.
 non l'avrei voluta, avrei avuto l'impressione di compiere un gesto innaturale e privarmi della possibilità di imparare a capire altre cose della vita.
il dolore prima o poi arriva e non si può fare altro che imparare a farne esperienza e anticorpi per il prossimo colpo.
non sono certo un'anima candida e buona ma spessissimo cerco di mettermi dall'altra parte per analizzare quello che può aver portato a fare certe cose e, dico francamente , che più di un "torto" è diventato reazione ad azione.
però a questo punto mi sono persa


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Condivido Tebe!
> Il tradimento e' un *sintomo*. Il resto se lo gioca la coppia. Niente poi può restare fermo al singolo, perché qualsiasi cosa faccia uno di si ripercuote sull'altro. Ogni azione ha una sua conseguenza, ogni nostro atteggiamento (anche il silenzio) influenza l'atteggiamento e i pensieri dell'altro.


di cosa? Influenza aviaria? Scusa Sabina ma oggi Tebe è in modalità assolutistica... tu in che modalità sei? adesso ritorniamo al refrain che il tradimento è tanto responsabilità del traditore quanto del tradito? Come le coltellate a Cesare? Colpa sua che girava le spalle a Bruto? 'ste cose non le posso sentire io... (ho corretto Sabina, scusa... Elena ce l'avevo al tel:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe... ma 'sto enunciato su cosa si basa? Detto per inciso... io delle persone che conosco fuori di qui, che abbiano subito un tradimento ... non mi sento affatto di poter dire altrettanto e dalle statistiche che ho letto io, dopo la scoperta, il 70% delle coppie si separa... tenendo presente che di quelli che NON si separano c'è una bella percentuale di gente che non se lo può permettere... mi pare che l'enunciato vada a ramengo.


Era un dicsocrso per macro aree.
Quanti traditi sono qui sul forum?
Quanti in Italia?

questo è un articolo del 2012 che dice che la separazione per il tradimento è nella maggior parte dei casi solo una conseguenza di altro.
Il tradimento viene dopo. E non è la prima causa di separazione in sostanza anche se sembra.

http://www.goleminformazione.it/dir...i-coppia-separazione-divorzio-uomo-donna.html

quello che voglio dire.
Qui  c'è...quanto...un 1 per cento dei traditi italiani?

Non dico, attenzione, che è sbagliato non superare, ognuno è com'è, dico solo che ricordarsi che tanti ce la fanno è sempre cosa buona.

E io ne conosco moltissimi e la maggior parte dei miei amici sono coppie fedeli.

Poi lo sai Sbri...la mia voce qui dentro è diversa e tendo sempre a far vedere anche la parte meno oscura della grande merda che è essere traditi.

L'ho sperimentata e mi ha scartavetrato.
ma sono qui a urlare


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdkecMOT1ko


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo non sarebbe giusto dimenticare nulla.ricordo che un tempo discutemmo su una notizia che parlava di un'eventuale pillolina che poteva essere messa a disposizione di chi voleva dimenticare  un grande trauma.
> non l'avrei voluta, avrei avuto l'impressione di compiere un gesto innaturale e privarmi della possibilità di imparare a capire altre cose della vita.
> il dolore prima o poi arriva e non si può fare altro che imparare a farne esperienza e anticorpi per il prossimo colpo.
> non sono certo un'anima candida e buona ma spessissimo cerco di mettermi dall'altra parte per analizzare quello che può aver portato a fare certe cose e, dico francamente , che più di un "torto" è diventato reazione ad azione.
> però a questo punto mi sono persa


ricordo bene la notizia della pillolina smemorina e ricordo altrettanto bene il mio primo pensiero.
_Non posso dimenticare niente perchè se no tutto ricomincerebbe a farmi male.
_

sgrunt!


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un dicsocrso per macro aree.
> Quanti traditi sono qui sul forum?
> Quanti in Italia?
> 
> ...


ma il tuo caso non dovrebbe essere ancora diverso?
tu comunque hai un'idea che non è cambiata a causa del tradimento di mattia.fino ad allora semmai ti eri "castrata"  ma non era uno stato naturale.
in quest'ottica cambia forse anche il tipo di reazione


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordo bene la notizia della pillolina smemorina e ricordo altrettanto bene il mio primo pensiero.
> _Non posso dimenticare niente perchè *se no tutto ricomincerebbe a farmi male.
> *_sgrunt!


giustissimo


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordo bene la notizia della pillolina smemorina e ricordo altrettanto bene il mio primo pensiero.
> _Non posso dimenticare niente perchè se no tutto ricomincerebbe a farmi male.
> _
> 
> sgrunt!


Tebuccia ti aiuto io a dimenticare. o meglio a superare... .:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un dicsocrso per macro aree.
> Quanti traditi sono qui sul forum?
> Quanti in Italia?
> 
> ...


Allora: partiamo dal fatto che io mi auguro che tutte le coppie che hanno un rapporto vero, che valga la pena salvare, ce la facciano, compresa la mia magari. E aggiungo che io la speranza di farcela ce l'ho ... altrimenti sarei abbastanza masochista. Ma dire che tutti quelli che non ce la fanno vengono qui è... dura da sentire. Sicuramente non era il tuo intento ma... Ehm... scuuusa ma... se i tuoi amici sono coppie fedeli... non tradiscono, no?


----------



## tradito77 (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ognuno ha ciò che si merita...
> 
> *"ò stesso Adamo steve m'paravise eppure donna Eva l'ha tradito.. n'coppe e' sti ccorn fatte nù surriso cà pure Napoleone era cornuto....*


Grazie per la "preziosa" perla di saggezza...

Però caro battiato occhio che è un attimo e magari un giorno non passi più dalle porte neanche te senza abbassarti...


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il tuo caso non dovrebbe essere ancora diverso?
> tu comunque hai un'idea che non è cambiata a causa del tradimento di mattia.fino ad allora semmai ti eri "castrata"  ma non era uno stato naturale.
> in quest'ottica cambia forse anche il tipo di reazione


Io non mi ero castrata proprio per un cazzo.
Ti sembro una che possa essere castrata?


Ho scelto liberamente di essere fedele, per rispetto a lui e perchè visto che il valore che lui ne dava, diverso dal mio, era una condizione basilare per il rapporto ho scelto senza castrami di essere fedele.
E la mia fedeltà è stata naturale nella misura in cui lo è per una fedele con gli ormoni normali.

Cosa credi...che ogni cazzo che incontrassi perdessi le bave come un boxer?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie per la "preziosa" perla di saggezza...
> 
> Però caro battiato occhio che è un attimo e magari un giorno non passi più dalle porte neanche te senza abbassarti...


basterà non passare più dalle porte...:mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io la convenienza non ce l'ho e la vigliaccheria non mi appartiene ... se tento di restare assieme a mio marito è perchè credo che, nonostante il tradimento, quello che siamo assieme io e lui sia una cosa grande. E prima di rinunciare a questo, nonostante il tradimento, mi sento in dovere di provare con tutte le mie forze a darci una seconda possibilità. Con tante cose rimesse in discussione. E non è affatto comodo, non è affatto semplice e ogni giorno sobbarcarmi la fatica di provarci... sento di poter dire che richieda anche una certa dose di coraggio, perchè se avessi seguito solo la paura... avrei fatto altre scelte.


Un bel quotone a te per le belle parole :up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non mi ero castrata proprio per un cazzo.
> Ti sembro una che possa essere castrata?
> 
> 
> ...


gente ma che gira per l'aria?


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: partiamo dal fatto che io mi auguro che tutte le coppie che hanno un rapporto vero, che valga la pena salvare, ce la facciano, compresa la mia magari. E aggiungo che io la speranza di farcela ce l'ho ... altrimenti sarei abbastanza masochista. Ma dire che tutti quelli che non ce la fanno vengono qui è... dura da sentire. Sicuramente non era il tuo intento ma... Ehm... scuuusa ma... se i tuoi amici sono coppie fedeli... non tradiscono, no?


hai ragione Sbri, non era mio intento. E che sono crotala, non mi rendo conto.

coppie fedeli nel senso che due di loro hanno subito un tradimento e li ho vissuti con loro.
E hanno superato.
In quel senso intendo...







Vado a mordere il primo che passa


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente ma che gira per l'aria?


Jesus...non ce la faccio oggi.

Edit

ma cosa credi? (con voce raccapricciata) che nel periodo di fedeltà perdevo le bave come un boxer su ogni cazzo che incontravo?
*


Oggi mi sento straniera con l'italiano.


*:blank:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Amare e' anche saper perdonare.


Questa e' una cazzata grande come una casa....

ma piantatela...

ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzate.
> E' un lavoro di coppia. Assolutamenete di coppia.
> Tu ragioni da NON coppia.
> Ecco il motivo del tradimento.
> ...



Io esprimo le mie opinioni (assolutamente non condivisibili), e mi rendo conto di non sapermi spiegare bene data la mia non lucidità.
Ognuno deve percorrere la propria strada, il tradito ha lavoro da fare quanto il traditore. Ma non si può fare insieme, almeno non in un primo momento, dove entrambi devono capire chi e cosa vogliono dal rapporto, dalla vita.


Mi sembra che il traditore abbia intrapreso questa ricerca personale, tradendo. Anche l'altro deve compierla, ma senza l'ansia di dover dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno, o ridare vigore ad un amore, o apparire forte.


Deve ritrovare se stesso, solo allora si giocherà a carte scoperte.


SECONDO ME


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questa e' una cazzata grande come una casa....
> 
> ma piantatela...
> 
> ahahahah


cazzo me tocca pure quotarti ...:mrgreen:   ciao Stermy
:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione Sbri, non era mio intento. E che sono crotala, non mi rendo conto.
> 
> coppie fedeli nel senso che due di loro hanno subito un tradimento e li ho vissuti con loro.
> E hanno superato.
> ...


vuoi un ciocorì?


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cazzo me tocca pure quotarti ...:mrgreen:   ciao Stermy
> :up:


cia' sfatigue'...

ahahah


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io esprimo le mie opinioni (assolutamente non condivisibili), e mi rendo conto di non sapermi spiegare bene data la mia non lucidità.
> Ognuno deve percorrere la propria strada, il tradito ha lavoro da fare quanto il traditore. Ma non si può fare insieme, almeno non in un primo momento, dove entrambi devono capire chi e cosa vogliono dal rapporto, dalla vita.
> 
> 
> ...



appunto secondo te....:canna:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi un ciocorì?


nun e' bello depredare i' criatur...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cia' sfatigue'...
> 
> ahahah


aamaahaha me si mancato ahahhah


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> aamaahaha me si mancato ahahhah


infatti ho visto che cazz' e' mortorio...

cazzo ritmo....

op op op...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun e' bello depredare i' criatur...
> 
> ahahahah


eh va beh... non la posso vedere così, mi ha rifiutato anche il bacio perugina...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi un ciocorì?



:no:spezza un Kit & Kat :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh va beh... non la posso vedere così, mi ha rifiutato anche il bacio perugina...


prova col Tronki... vedrai non lo rifiuterà...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh va beh... non la posso vedere così, mi ha rifiutato anche il bacio perugina...


crudele...ed insensibbile...

sei nel pieno dello sviluppo e ne hai taaaanto bisogno...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> crudele...ed insensibbile...
> 
> sei nel pieno dello sviluppo e ne hai taaaanto bisogno...
> 
> ahahahah


ma noooooo:rotfl: io lo avevo offerto a lei perchè oggi... non ho ben capito che sfiga le sia capitata... so solo che coinvolge un divano... ma è così giù che ha rifiutato


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno e benvenuto
> 
> Ho una richiesta formale da fare a te e a tua moglie.
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe mail mio IP è bloccato a causa del mio primo e unico post:





;


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto secondo te....:canna:




A 
ho capito.....
gira roba tagliata male in questi giorni qui..


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noooooo:rotfl: io lo avevo offerto a lei perchè oggi... non ho ben capito che sfiga le sia capitata... so solo che coinvolge un divano... ma è così giù che ha rifiutato


 si è portato qualcuno sul divano ed è rimasta delusa?.....

 Stermyyyyyyyyy ma che mi combini :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A
> ho capito.....
> gira roba tagliata male in questi giorni qui..



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io esprimo le mie opinioni (assolutamente non condivisibili), e mi rendo conto di non sapermi spiegare bene data la mia non lucidità.
> Ognuno deve percorrere la propria strada, il tradito ha lavoro da fare quanto il traditore. Ma non si può fare insieme, almeno non in un primo momento, dove entrambi devono capire chi e cosa vogliono dal rapporto, dalla vita.
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione. In un primo momento ognuno deve capire cosa vuole dal rapporto e dalla coppia ma dopo quanto?

Tu dici che il traditore abbia intrapreso qquesta ricerca da solo tradendo.
Come lo sai?
Io non ho tradito per quello.
Il mio compagno nemmeno.
Tu sai perchè ti ha tradito tua moglie?
hai scritto che ha intrapreso la ricerca di lei e della coppia tradendo.
Te lo ha detto lei?

A questo punto non credo ci sia molto da aggiustare.

Perdonami ma non capisco.
Ti leggo, mi spieghi ma io vedo...niente.
Vedo una coppia che non è coppia già da prima del tradimento e che tutto questo tuo dolore sia inutile perchè te la canti e te la suoni su una cosa che senti già morta, ma considerato che non hai confronto con lei non ne sei del tutto sicuro e sei innamorato stai annaspando, ma poi dici che bisogna essere soli e...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questa e' una cazzata grande come una casa....
> 
> ma piantatela...
> 
> ahahahah



mi tocca quotarti :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi un ciocorì?



...non posso...mi hanno vietato il cioccolato per un pò....

sono davvero tristozissima


me infelice


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

comunque la discussione è interessante e deve lasciar pensare.. spesso si nega la verità anche a se stesso! 
io sono del parere che il tradimento non è compatibile con un vero rapporto.. quello che non scende non è la scappatella ma è l'inganno da parte di chi ritenevi l'unica persona del mondo di cui fidarti. E' paradossale ma se uno è veramente pentito dovrebbe confessare al proprio partner quanto accaduto prima di essere scoperto/a. Dopo aver negato tutto, esce fuori tutto il tradimento. La coppia dovrebbe essere blindata. Nel mio caso non riesco a credere che le è tornato l'amore, anzi se non fosse stata lasciata starebbe ancora con lui. Questo è uno dei casi senza recupero. Credo invece che in talune circostanze il tradimento può essere superato.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova col *Tronki.*.. vedrai non lo rifiuterà...:mrgreen:


:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque la discussione è interessante e deve lasciar pensare.. spesso si nega la verità anche a se stesso!
> io sono del parere che il tradimento non è compatibile con un vero rapporto.. quello che non scende non è la scappatella ma è l'inganno da parte di chi ritenevi l'unica persona del mondo di cui fidarti. E' paradossale ma se uno è veramente pentito dovrebbe confessare al proprio partner quanto accaduto prima di essere scoperto/a. Dopo aver negato tutto, esce fuori tutto il tradimento. La coppia dovrebbe essere blindata. Nel mio caso non riesco a credere che le è tornato l'amore, anzi se non fosse stata lasciata starebbe ancora con lui. Questo è uno dei casi senza recupero. Credo invece che in talune circostanze il tradimento può essere superato.


tu la ami?


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque la discussione è interessante e deve lasciar pensare.. spesso si nega la verità anche a se stesso!
> io sono del parere che il tradimento non è compatibile con un vero rapporto.. quello che non scende non è la scappatella ma è l'inganno da parte di chi ritenevi l'unica persona del mondo di cui fidarti. E' paradossale ma se uno è veramente pentito dovrebbe confessare al proprio partner quanto accaduto prima di essere scoperto/a. Dopo aver negato tutto, esce fuori tutto il tradimento. La coppia dovrebbe essere blindata. Nel mio caso non riesco a credere che le è tornato l'amore, anzi se non fosse stata lasciata starebbe ancora con lui. Questo è uno dei casi senza recupero. Credo invece che in talune circostanze il tradimento può essere superato.


Io credo invece che il pentimento e' mejo se il traditore se lo smazza in solitaria perche' il confessare spontaneamente e' la seconda cazzata grande come una casa che ho letto nel pomeriggio...

figuramose fino a stasera..

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io credo invece che il pentimento e' mejo se il traditore se lo smazza in solitaria perche' il confessare spontaneamente e' la seconda cazzata grande come una casa che ho letto nel pomeriggio...
> 
> figuramose fino a stasera..
> 
> ahahahahah


uauauauauau :up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu la ami?


si, ma non è sufficiente... e pian piano non sarà più così!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io credo invece che il pentimento e' mejo se il traditore se lo smazza in solitaria perche' il confessare spontaneamente e' la seconda cazzata grande come una casa che ho letto nel pomeriggio...
> 
> figuramose fino a stasera..
> 
> ahahahahah


non sono daccordo


----------



## abc (5 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Amare e' anche saper perdonare.


o non mettere l'altro nella condizione di doverlo fare?

(comunque il perdono lo lascerei ai piani alti)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque la discussione è interessante e deve lasciar pensare.. spesso si nega la verità anche a se stesso!
> io sono del parere che il tradimento non è compatibile con un vero rapporto.. quello che non scende non è la scappatella ma è l'inganno da parte di chi ritenevi l'unica persona del mondo di cui fidarti. E' paradossale ma se uno è veramente pentito dovrebbe confessare al proprio partner quanto accaduto prima di essere scoperto/a. Dopo aver negato tutto, esce fuori tutto il tradimento. La coppia dovrebbe essere blindata. Nel mio caso non riesco a credere che le è tornato l'amore, anzi se non fosse stata lasciata starebbe ancora con lui. Questo è uno dei casi senza recupero. Credo invece che in talune circostanze il tradimento può essere superato.


per il verde... infatti avviene fuori dal vero rapporto. Per il rosso: NO. Se hai fatto la cazzata e ti sei pentito, smazzati la tua colpa senza scaricarti su altri... le assoluzioni le danno in appositi siti. Sul blu: eppure lei sta proclamando il contrario. Ora: con questa donna hai vissuto per anni, avete avuto e cresciuto un figlio, immagino aveste progetti comuni... dici che ti fidavi di lei. Bon, ti ha tradito e nessun tradimento è bello: tutti i tradimenti hanno per contorno inganno, menzogna... ma, dato il vostro vissuto precedente... perchè adesso non le credi quando lei dice che ti ama?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, ma non è sufficiente... e pian piano non sarà più così!


c'è sempre il Tevere no? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> c'è sempre il Tevere no? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


scIemo (appunto)


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il verde... infatti avviene fuori dal vero rapporto. Per il rosso: NO. Se hai fatto la cazzata e ti sei pentito, smazzati la tua colpa senza scaricarti su altri... le assoluzioni le danno in appositi siti. Sul blu: eppure lei sta proclamando il contrario. Ora: con questa donna hai vissuto per anni, avete avuto e cresciuto un figlio, immagino aveste progetti comuni... dici che ti fidavi di lei. Bon, ti ha tradito e nessun tradimento è bello: tutti i tradimenti hanno per contorno inganno, menzogna... ma, dato il vostro vissuto precedente... perchè adesso non le credi quando lei dice che ti ama?



Penso sia più dura leggere che tua moglie scriva ad un'altro che non ti ama che mille mail erotiche....
almeno questo per me....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> scIemo (appunto)


 forse preferivi il Po?..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono daccordo


cazzi tuoi allora...

te piace soffri' inutilmente...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il tuo caso non dovrebbe essere ancora diverso?
> tu comunque hai un'idea che non è cambiata a causa del tradimento di mattia.fino ad allora semmai ti eri "castrata"  ma non era uno stato naturale.
> in quest'ottica cambia forse anche il tipo di reazione



L'essere umano è poligamo o no?  E cambiare tipo di reazione a che serve? E non parlo di Tebe, ma mi sono sentito tirare in causa. 

Parlare e parlare e parlare ... ma qualcuno oltre andare a delle asettiche statistiche, abbiamo mai pensato che chi rimane in coppia ha davvero due palle, due palle perchè riesce a uscirle capendo che, oltre lo sbaglio c'è soltanto un essere umano bisognoso di affetto e di amore, ed oltre il tradimento c'è il significato di quella maturità che ti porta a pensare che, la vita te la devi conquistare e non te la servono su un piatto d'argento. 

E nel frattempo ci crogioliamo in epiteti che la società impone a chi è stato tradito o ha tradito, trasformando il tutto in traumi.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io credo invece che il pentimento e' mejo se il traditore se lo smazza in solitaria perche' il *confessare spontaneamente e' la seconda cazzata grande come una casa* che ho letto nel pomeriggio...
> 
> figuramose fino a stasera..
> 
> ahahahahah


Confessare spontaneamente potrebbe sembrare un gesto di nobilità d'animo, un ritorno alla buona fede nel rapporto ma in realtà è di solito solo un atto di liberazione del traditore tormentato dal peso del tradimento e crea nel tradito - che spesso non si aspetta nulla e casca dalle nuvole - effetti DEVASTANTI. Secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'essere umano è poligamo o no? E cambiare tipo di reazione a che serve? E non parlo di Tebe, ma mi sono sentito tirare in causa.
> 
> Parlare e parlare e parlare ... ma qualcuno oltre andare a delle asettiche statistiche, abbiamo mai pensato che chi rimane in coppia ha davvero due palle, due palle perchè riesce a uscirle capendo che, oltre lo sbaglio c'è soltanto un essere umano bisognoso di affetto e di amore, ed oltre il tradimento c'è il significato di quella maturità che ti porta a pensare che, la vita te la devi conquistare e non te la servono su un piatto d'argento.
> 
> E nel frattempo ci crogioliamo in epiteti che la società impone a chi è stato tradito o ha tradito, trasformando il tutto in traumi.


mi fai morire , ultimo.
smetti il broncio e torna a postare sereno, dai.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'essere umano è poligamo o no?  E cambiare tipo di reazione a che serve? E non parlo di Tebe, ma mi sono sentito tirare in causa.
> 
> Parlare e parlare e parlare ... ma qualcuno oltre andare a delle asettiche statistiche, *abbiamo mai pensato che chi rimane in coppia ha davvero due palle, due palle perchè riesce a uscirle capendo che, oltre lo sbaglio c'è soltanto un essere umano bisognoso di affetto e di amore*, ed oltre il tradimento c'è il significato di quella maturità che ti porta a pensare che, la vita te la devi conquistare e non te la servono su un piatto d'argento.
> 
> E nel frattempo ci crogioliamo in epiteti che la società impone a chi è stato tradito o ha tradito, trasformando il tutto in traumi.


Si. Condivido. Dipende dal caso specifico, ovviamente, ma in linea generale ci può stare.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai morire , ultimo.
> *smetti il broncio e torna a postare sereno, dai*.


quoto assolutissimamente :up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Si. Condivido. Dipende dal caso specifico, ovviamente, ma in linea generale ci può stare.


senz'altro. 
e diceva bene sbriciolata...altro che comodo e vogliaccheria: esattamente il contrario.
poi, siamo sempre lì..non possiamo generalizzare


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai morire , ultimo.
> smetti il broncio e torna a postare sereno, dai.



quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai morire , ultimo.
> smetti il broncio e torna a postare sereno, dai.


Si inizia con la maiuscola, ed Ultimo , lo hai sbagliato.

Non stare adesso a ripigliare me per piacere, sanno tutti che sono molto ignorante, ma una tua uscita così nei miei confronti fa capire due cose, la prima che ho colpito nel segno con quel post, la seconda che, sei arrabbiata. 

Per lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , sempre che lo accetti, in segno di pace, sia chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto assolutissimamente :up:


Lecchino! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lecchino! :up:



amico mio torna da noi .. sei indispensabile.. pensa che poco fa ho incrociato quel cornutazzo di Stermy.. sapessi che spasso....   dai vieni nel post relax c'è pure oscuro :up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si inizia con la maiuscola, ed Ultimo , lo hai sbagliato.
> 
> Non stare adesso a ripigliare me per piacere, sanno tutti che sono molto ignorante, ma una tua uscita così nei miei confronti fa capire due cose, la prima che ho colpito nel segno con quel post, la seconda *che, sei arrabbiata*.
> 
> ...


moltissimo.:singleeye:
ma certo che accetto (oddio...un po' striminzito ma si dice che conti il pensiero)


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltissimo.:singleeye:
> ma certo che accetto (oddio...un po' striminzito ma si dice che conti il pensiero)


:bravooo:


----------



## Zod (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salvo a tutti, mi sono chiesto più volte se intervenire o meno. Ma poi pensando che chi legge ha diritto di sapere come vanno certe cose l’ho fatto.
> Ci sono alcune omissioni nel racconto. Innanzi tutto c’è da dire che per un buon periodo, da gennaio a maggio di quest’anno (5 mesi),  la signora viveva due storie in parallelo con grande maestria e senza lasciare trasparire nulla, poi ha ben pensato di consentire incontri con entrambe le famiglie: cene in casa nostra etc., uscite insieme ristorante pizza. Una volta mi ha chiesto anche di andare da lui per fargli un piacere. Poi ad inizio aprile per una banale litigata non mi ha parlato più per 40 giorni continuando a stare con lui. Inoltre esiste un dossier di mail di amore e sesso scambiato col suo partner clandestino. Poi è stata lasciata da lui e ha sofferto tanto. Infine una registrazione di una sua telefonata con l’amica nella quale si dispera perché lui è sparito e ciliegina sulla torta riferisce alla sua amica che non prova più niente per suo marito da ben più di quattro mesi. Quando le ho detto di aver scoperto tutto, lei invece di gettarsi tra le mie braccia mostrandosi pentita, ha negato ogni cosa aspettando prima di sapere se le mie prove fossero schiaccianti e poi a spizzichi e bocconi è venuto fuori la storia.
> P.S. dimenticavo che anche dopo scoperta mi ha continuato a mentire per tentare di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Penso che sia chiaro chi è l’autore di questo post.


Io mi domando cosa succeda a certe persone per cambiare di punto in bianco e trasformarsi in simboli dell'ipocrisia, con una sfacciataggine tale da fare sentire gli altri le persone strane. Normalmente non si manca di rispetto nemmeno a chi non si conosce, come si puó arrivare a simili livelli con la persona con cui hai condiviso la vita? Per poi pentirsi? Dopo scoperte? Dopo aver negato anche l'evidenza?

Vostro figlio é grande, la stai prendendo nel migliore modo possibile. Liberati in fretta di tua moglie, che si fotta nel suo presunto grande dolore.

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

Al di là di tutto, la moglie che linka il thread al marito sperando in chissà cosa è veramente un genio incompreso come pochi.


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Ma dove le trovo tutte queste perle?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io mi domando cosa succeda a certe persone per cambiare di punto in bianco e trasformarsi in simboli dell'ipocrisia, con una sfacciataggine tale da fare sentire gli altri le persone strane. Normalmente non si manca di rispetto nemmeno a chi non si conosce, come si puó arrivare a simili livelli con la persona con cui hai condiviso la vita? Per poi pentirsi? Dopo scoperte? Dopo aver negato anche l'evidenza?
> 
> Vostro figlio é grande, la stai prendendo nel migliore modo possibile. Liberati in fretta di tua moglie, che si fotta nel suo presunto grande dolore.
> 
> S*B


scusate sono appena rientrato. Hai centrato in pieno Zod. E' proprio così. Essendo coinvolto mi dispiace, ma non ho scelta! mi passerà!


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

..gran bel post, quello iniziale intendo.
certo che puzza di bruciato.. ma non fa niente, comunque anche se un falso a pennello, regge bene.
parli di un amore sconfinato, difficile trovare qualcuno, anche qui, che abbia mai parlato cosi, del proprio amore, della propria metà... e del tradimento o quello che ne è stato.. come ineluttabile, assoluto, senza speranza.
certo non dai forza ai traditi... neanche a te.
se è tutto, questo amore... non perde mai l'ultima speranza, sempre vuole crederci.. e tu non ci credi più..

Sembra che tu il tradimento lo abbia più subito che procurato.. 
ma forse a certi livelli.. il dolore è lo stesso, le emozioni si confondono.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Chissà se in questo 3D ci sia qualcosa di vero, o magari di falso.

Ma nel pensarci, mi chiedevo, ma questo vale solo per questo 3D ? 

Chissà perchè, io una risposta c'è l'ho.


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissà se in questo 3D ci sia qualcosa di vero, o magari di falso.
> 
> Ma nel pensarci, mi chiedevo, ma questo vale solo per questo 3D ?
> 
> Chissà perchè, io una risposta c'è l'ho.



Buongiorno Claudio :up:


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Claudio :up:


oh, Claudio, Daniele, Tebe, Simy...
 rispondete educatamente al saluto mattiniero di Battiato,
 altrimenti questo va avanti tutta la mattinata!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Claudio :up:


Ciao lecchino :rotfl:
Ciao Spider


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao lecchino :rotfl:
> Ciao Spider


Buona giornata Claudio,
buona giornata Battiato!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Buona giornata Claudio,
> buona giornata Battiato!


Che vai via ?


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2012)

piuma ha detto:
			
		

> però l’amore per mio marito non è mai sfumato anche se vi sembrerà impossibile … come ho potuto fare tanto male al mio grande amore?


Non sarà sfumato ma era nettamente inferiore al tuo egoismo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> oh, Claudio, Daniele, Tebe, Simy...
> rispondete educatamente al saluto mattiniero di Battiato,
> altrimenti questo va avanti tutta la mattinata!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

aspetta ora faccio una proposta a Battiato!


BATTIA' perchè non apri un 3D dove la mattina auguri il buongiorno invece di svaccare tutti i 3D?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> aspetta ora faccio una proposta a Battiato!
> 
> ...


Al posto di svaccare avevo letto scassare  .... i 3D ?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al posto di svaccare avevo letto scassare  .... i 3D ?


ma nun te n'eri ito?

che pagliaccio...

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzate.
> E' un lavoro di coppia. Assolutamenete di coppia.
> Tu ragioni da NON coppia.
> Ecco il motivo del tradimento.
> ...


sai cos'è che mi ha fatto decidere per la separazione?
non il tradimento ma come lei si è comportata dopo
sai quant'è frustrante fare molto ma non è mai abbastanza?
cercare il dialogo ma parlare con un muro?
il tradimento può succedere però per recuperare bisogna essere in due


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sai quant'è frustrante fare molto ma non è mai abbastanza?


Perche' non ci si rende conto di che cazzo de tranvata si e' regalata e certe persone GIUSTAMENTE non ci passano sopra facilmente...

io per es. st'atteggiamento lo comprendo benissimo....


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sai cos'è che mi ha fatto decidere per la separazione?
> non il tradimento ma come lei si è comportata dopo
> sai quant'è frustrante fare molto ma non è mai abbastanza?
> cercare il dialogo ma parlare con un muro?
> il tradimento può succedere però per recuperare bisogna essere in due


Io non so cosa scatti che meccanismi
Ad es io sto andando da una psicologa per capire /mi 

Ma credo che non cercare dialogo sia segnale che la storia è finita e non rimane che la separazione..
Sono d’accordo ho sempre detto che un tradimento, fa male, malissimo, ma se capita è un segnale forte e chiaro (non parlo di chi tradisce solo x divertimento)
Prima che succedesse anzi me l’aspettavo da mio marito visto come stavamo messi.

Ma rifiutarsi di parlare, negarsi il dialogo, quello no, quello è davvero la fine di ogni progettualità

Poi il tradimento lo so, lascia una crepa, ma voglio pensare non sia la fine di tutto, io penso sarei stata ing rado di superarlo se ci fosse  la possibilità di ricostruire.


----------



## fightclub (6 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io non so cosa scatti che meccanismi
> *Ad es io sto andando da una psicologa per capire /mi *
> 
> Ma credo che non cercare dialogo sia segnale che la storia è finita e non rimane che la separazione..
> ...


anche lei è stata da una psicologa
invece di affidarsi a lei e farsi guidare 
cercava di capire che risposte voleva alle sue domande
quando me l'ha detto m'è partito l'embolo


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> anche lei è stata da una psicologa
> invece di affidarsi a lei e farsi guidare
> cercava di capire che risposte voleva alle sue domande
> quando me l'ha detto m'è partito l'embolo


scusa per conferma, sei te che ha tradito, no?


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perche' non ci si rende conto di che cazzo de tranvata si e' regalata e certe persone GIUSTAMENTE non ci passano sopra facilmente...
> 
> io per es. st'atteggiamento lo comprendo benissimo....


Il fulcro di tutto è quello: alcune persone credo non capiscano la gravità, e tu ti senti come uno spaccacoglioni quando chiedi qualcosa sul fattaccio...

E' frustrante.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa per conferma, sei te che ha tradito, no?



Mi sa che è tipo il contrario.


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> aspetta ora faccio una proposta a Battiato!
> 
> ...


il saluto è dell'angelo


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al posto di svaccare avevo letto scassare  .... i 3D ?


marò in che forum sono capitato..


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che è tipo il contrario.


non tutti i casi ho in archivio ed ho letto solo che si stava separando e gli sforzi fatti che rasentano l'incaponimento me sembravano fatti pe' convince la tradita ad abbozzare...

perche' invece per default ho impostato la sfankulata senza passa' dar via...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> marò in che forum sono capitato..



 i quattro dell'ave maria ?


----------



## fightclub (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non tutti i casi ho in archivio ed ho letto solo che si stava separando e gli sforzi fatti che rasentano l'incaponimento me sembravano fatti pe' convince la tradita ad abbozzare...
> 
> perche' invece per default ho impostato la sfankulata senza passa' dar via...
> 
> ahahahah


io sono stato tradito, non lei


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> i quattro dell'ave maria ?


yes... "i quattro dell'ave maria cavalcano ancora"


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non tutti i casi ho in archivio ed ho letto solo che si stava separando e gli sforzi fatti che rasentano l'incaponimento me sembravano fatti pe' convince la tradita ad abbozzare...
> 
> perche' invece per default ho impostato la sfankulata senza passa' dar via...
> 
> ahahahah


Ritorni al prossimo appello, questo è il libretto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> yes... "i quattro dell'ave maria cavalcano ancora"


Una domanda seria, se tu dovessi cadere, qualcuno/a, ok ok soltanto qualcuna!  ti aiuterebbe a rialzarti ?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io sono stato tradito, non lei


ok me pareva il contrario, ripeto, visto il tuo "accanimento" per me fuori luogo...

il tentativo anche se so' restio, al limite ce potrebbe sta', pero' se si vede che non c'e' trippa per gatti, insistere serve solo a stare peggio mentre prima si taglia e meglio e'... 

quindi, riassumendo, non comprendo fino in fondo la tua mestizia....

vabbe' hai mollato il tuo amore o ex-amore, pero' se non ne voleva sape' piu' te sei solo liberato di una situazione di merda e che doveva essere di molto anticipata, damme retta...

sarebbe da festeggia' invece...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ritorni al prossimo appello, questo è il libretto.


Ho stato malato, prhof...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una domanda seria, se tu dovessi cadere, qualcuno/a, ok ok soltanto qualcuna!  ti aiuterebbe a rialzarti ?


quien sabe?..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quien sabe?..:mrgreen:



Lo sè pero no dicen


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sai cos'è che mi ha fatto decidere per la separazione?
> non il tradimento ma come lei si è comportata dopo
> sai quant'è frustrante fare molto ma non è mai abbastanza?
> cercare il dialogo ma parlare con un muro?
> *il tradimento può succedere però per recuperare bisogna essere in due*


Grande verità !!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sai cos'è che mi ha fatto decidere per la separazione?
> non il tradimento ma come lei si è comportata dopo
> sai quant'è frustrante fare molto ma non è mai abbastanza?
> cercare il dialogo ma parlare con un muro?
> il tradimento può succedere p*erò per recuperare bisogna essere in due*


ecco.
Quotato e approvato.


----------



## Piuma al vento (9 Settembre 2012)

salve a tutti, volevo confermare che tutta la storia è vera, non potevamo scrivere con il nostro nick perchè eravamo bloccati. Purtroppo è tutto vero e credo ci separeremo. Spero che quanto raccontato potrà essere utile ai frequentatori del forum.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

Piuma al vento ha detto:


> salve a tutti, volevo confermare che tutta la storia è vera, non potevamo scrivere con il nostro nick perchè eravamo bloccati. Purtroppo è tutto vero e credo ci separeremo. Spero che quanto raccontato potrà essere utile ai frequentatori del forum.


ho seguito parzialmente la storia...
il resto non l'ho letto...

buona foruna.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso sia più dura leggere che tua moglie scriva ad un'altro che non ti ama che mille mail erotiche....
> almeno questo per me....


Quoto.
Posso comprendere lo scetticismo del marito a credere nell'amore di lei.

Come dice luna, in varie mail ad un'amica la moglie dice di non amanre più il marito da prima dell'inizio della relazione. Poi l'amante la lascia, poi viene scoperta dal marito...e ritrova l'amore. Per carità può essere, ma capisco lo scetticismo di lui...:unhappy:

In ogni caso buona fortuna.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'essere umano è poligamo o no?  E cambiare tipo di reazione a che serve? E non parlo di Tebe, ma mi sono sentito tirare in causa.
> 
> Parlare e parlare e parlare ... ma qualcuno oltre andare a delle asettiche statistiche, abbiamo mai pensato che chi rimane in coppia ha davvero due palle, due palle perchè riesce a uscirle capendo che, oltre lo sbaglio c'è soltanto un essere umano bisognoso di affetto e di amore, ed oltre il tradimento c'è il significato di quella maturità che ti porta a pensare che, la vita te la devi conquistare e non te la servono su un piatto d'argento.
> 
> E nel frattempo ci crogioliamo in epiteti che la società impone a chi è stato tradito o ha tradito, trasformando il tutto in traumi.



che tenero.


----------



## Zod (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che tenero.


Bisogna scegliere il male minore. Se non ci sono figli, meglio lasciarsi. Se ci sono figli, si deve tentare il recupero almeno finché rimane un minimo barlume di speranza. Separarsi con figli é un percorso peggiore rispetto al ricostruire tutto, anche dovendo eventualmente rattoppare e mettere a dura prova il proprio spirito di adattamento. 

Tradire avendo figli lo considero molto piú grave che tradire senza averne. Questo perché si accetta il rischio di metterli in una condizione di sofferenza molto grave. Certo meglio una consensuale che litigare di continuo, ma dubito che la scoperta di un tradimento sia propedeutica a una consensuale. 

Chi tradisce avendo figli puó trovare tutte le scusanti che vuole verso il tradito, ma non ne ha verso i figli. 

Secondo voi é meglio che sappiano, oppure che rimangano all'oscuro dei motivi che hanno portato alla separazione i genitori, quando questo avviene per la scoperta di un tradimento?

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Bisogna scegliere il male minore. Se non ci sono figli, meglio lasciarsi. Se ci sono figli, si deve tentare il recupero almeno finché rimane un minimo barlume di speranza. Separarsi con figli é un percorso peggiore rispetto al ricostruire tutto, anche dovendo eventualmente rattoppare e mettere a dura prova il proprio spirito di adattamento.
> 
> Tradire avendo figli lo considero molto piú grave che tradire senza averne. Questo perché si accetta il rischio di metterli in una condizione di sofferenza molto grave. Certo meglio una consensuale che litigare di continuo, ma dubito che la scoperta di un tradimento sia propedeutica a una consensuale.
> 
> ...




In pratica stiamo giocando? stiamo fantasticando no? ci poniamo delle domande ovvie, ovvie perchè razionalmente parlando la risposta più semplice sarebbe quella di dire, mi hai tradito? ok ora vaffanculo. 


A me traditore che mi frega dei motivi del tradimento? che mi frega di imparare, che mi frega di tutto!

Riguardo la domanda dei figli, per me è una nota dolente, ed è una risposta che non so dare, non so dare perchè ho pensato tante volte a questo, è stato ed è tutt'ora una delle poche che veramente mi tormenta, " e se mio figlio viene tradito e deve subire il dolore che ho provato io? " La ragione mi direbbe di parlargliene, ma entrano in scena troppe motivazioni che non mi permettono di poterlo fare, tutte sbagliate secondo me, e forse è una di quelle poche volte che non faccio qualcosa che ritengo giusta fare.  Rispetto per me? per mia moglie? per i miei figli? non lo so! 

Rimane la scelta che ho fatto, nel tempo cercare di insegnare quello che a me non hanno insegnato, e che mi ha fatto soffrire nella maniera che conoscete. ( Si fa per dire conoscete)


----------



## exStermy (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che tenero.


Per chi abbozza e se la racconta pure in questa maniera miserabile, tutti gli aggettivi userei ma tenero ed affini giammai...

questo ormai e' proprio irrecuperabile...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica stiamo giocando? stiamo fantasticando no? ci poniamo delle domande ovvie, ovvie perchè razionalmente parlando la risposta più semplice sarebbe quella di dire, mi hai tradito? ok ora vaffanculo.
> 
> 
> A me traditore che mi frega dei motivi del tradimento? che mi frega di imparare, che mi frega di tutto!
> ...


[video=youtube;bYdVoczs7wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYdVoczs7wk[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;bYdVoczs7wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYdVoczs7wk[/video]





:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :up:


----------

